# Back from the abyss



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a quick word to apologize for the downtime over the past 1-2 days. There is unfortunately a recurring hardware failure on the server (every 6 months or so) which causes the power supply to fail, which means we're down until the hosting company sends someone to manually restart the machine. Once again the failure occurred on a week-end which further delayed the restoration of service. Note: this thread will be removed from homepage in the next few hours.


----------



## Darkseeker109 (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad did have you back


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 14, 2014)

It's okay. I forgive you. This time. Next time, well, next time, you'll see. I'll patiently wait again. Just you wait and see.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 14, 2014)

What a relief! 
I thought that the site was hacked again. 
It's good to be back!


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 14, 2014)

Costello no UPS ?


----------



## Adeka (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought the world had ended....for me at least

good to  be back on


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 14, 2014)

I was wondering why the site was down. I was afraid that some assholes had taken it down for copyright or something.


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> Costello no UPS ?


 
of course the hosting company has such equipment, datacenter-wide
but this is an isolated problem on our particular server.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 14, 2014)

HOORAY!

(Not for the downtime but for being back!)


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 14, 2014)

yay!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 14, 2014)

Unnnnnnnnnggggggggggghh.

Right when the R4i bricking scandal was breaking.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2014)

Good to have it back, it is surprising how much I visit this place in my downtime. Are we missing a few threads as http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbachef-ripoff-chemicals-in-our-food-omgwtfbbq.360530/ does not seem to exist any more? https://webcache.googleusercontent....emicals+in+our+food,+OMGWTFBBQ.&hl=en&ct=clnk for the cached version.



Nathan Drake said:


> It's okay. I forgive you. This time. Next time, well, next time, you'll see. I'll patiently wait again. Just you wait and see.





			
				The Oregonian said:
			
		

> A local man today was found shaking in the gutter with wearing nothing but a cape and a sock puppet with a popular internet forum mascot stapled to it. We reached out to the server admins for comment but they said it would be sorted shortly, some pokefiends had just got into the wiring


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 14, 2014)

, 





Costello said:


> of course the hosting company has such equipment, datacenter-wide
> but this is an isolated problem on our particular server.


 
Either way good to be back , it was fairly tricky to find out what had happened and even more so to find the irc info without the site being up... well specifically the port number. I would be asking for more security i guess.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 14, 2014)

This site has been missed!  Happy to see it back though.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 14, 2014)

Its back online!!  yay


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Good to have it back, it is surprising how much I visit this place in my downtime. Are we missing a few threads as http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbachef-ripoff-chemicals-in-our-food-omgwtfbbq.360530/ does not seem to exist any more? https://webcache.googleusercontent....emicals+in+our+food,+OMGWTFBBQ.&hl=en&ct=clnk for the cached version.



That topic is from the still issue plagued off topic forum.



Costello said:


> Edit: there seems to be an issue with the off-topic forum (due to a database corruption caused by the server crash). It will be fixed shortly.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 14, 2014)

Whew, so glad to see GBATemp back online. The internet felt so boring without checking GBAT lately. I mean, shoot me, but I really enjoy stalking this site.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2014)

about time i've been bored shitless for 3 days


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

access to the off-topic forum has been fixed (so the threads in there now are available again)


----------



## BMinkie (Jan 14, 2014)

Yay we back!
I missed ya costello


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a quick word to apologize for the downtime over the past 1-2 days. There is unfortunately a recurring hardware failure on the server (every 6 months or so) which causes the power supply to fail, which means we're down until the hosting company sends someone to manually restart the machine. Once again the failure occurred on a week-end which further delayed the restoration of service. Note: this thread will be removed from homepage in the next few hours.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2014)

i have a server too and i've never ever heard of something like this especially if it does it every 6 months?! maybe time to move?


----------



## Closet Nerd (Jan 14, 2014)

DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN.

...i'm kidding. It's out of your control ofc.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh how I missed temp <3


----------



## Magsor (Jan 14, 2014)

This is awesome. Everything is intact.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jan 14, 2014)

These (very few and far between) downtimes make us appreciate gbatemp more whan it gets back online. At least for me. Cheers, Costello!


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 14, 2014)

The internet is back!


----------



## iluvfuzz (Jan 14, 2014)

I wondered what happened. You guys poofed. Glad you guys are back up and running.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2014)

Official Thread Jam



iluvfuzz said:


> I wondered what happened. You guys poofed. Glad you guys are back up and running.


 

It's almost as if he didn't explain exactly what happened in the very first post of the thread that's explicitly dedicated to explaining what happened.

Huh.


----------



## iluvfuzz (Jan 14, 2014)

Gahars I was using it in the past tense as in before I saw the post I had wondered what happened.
Oh well I always find your posts amusing.


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's almost as if he didn't explain exactly what happened in the very first post of the thread that's explicitly dedicated to explaining what happened.
> Huh.


 


iluvfuzz said:


> I *wondered* what happened. You guys poofed. Glad you guys are back up and running.


Gahars my friend, may I explain the meaning of the past tense?
iluvfuzz wondered what happened, until (s)he read my post. Huh.


----------



## Star-scream (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm happy that this is back up and running was bored over the week end just enjoy reading up and things and seeing what every one talk's about lol


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2014)

iluvfuzz said:


> Gahars I was using it in the past tense as in before I saw the post I had wondered what happened.
> Oh well I always find your posts amusing.


 


Costello said:


> Gahars my friend, may I explain the meaning of the past tense?
> iluvfuzz wondered what happened, until (s)he read my post. Huh.


 

Then the real goofball was... me.

Whoops, sorry.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 14, 2014)

So this will happen every six months or so?
Cancelling my GBAtemp subscription!!


----------



## T3GZdev (Jan 14, 2014)

lol i thought nintendo rained hail on this site or something.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 14, 2014)

If this is a recurring server issue why haven't you address it yet?


----------



## Yumi (Jan 14, 2014)

Yay!
~quickly posted something before Costello obliterates this~


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> If this is a recurring server issue why haven't you address it yet?


 
Because it is a hardware issue. 
The only alternative is changing servers altogether. It's something I am considering, but I do not have the time yet  
It will be done eventually (and obviously, changing servers would mean some downtime too, as little as possible though)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 14, 2014)

Woot! Missed this place.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad to be back.  Glad this place is back.

I was a little bored.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2014)

Costello said:


> Because it is a hardware issue.
> )


they must be using some pretty crappy hardware than i've been using a server for nearly 10 years and never once heard of this happening 
yeah if that's going to happen every 6 months and their too stupid/lazy to fix it i'd toss them. the downtime would be worth it


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a quick word to apologize for the downtime over the past 1-2 days. There is unfortunately a recurring hardware failure on the server (every 6 months or so) which causes the power supply to fail, which means we're down until the hosting company sends someone to manually restart the machine. Once again the failure occurred on a week-end which further delayed the restoration of service. Note: this thread will be removed from homepage in the next few hours.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for fixing this forum! Keep moving forward!


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Jan 14, 2014)

There fortunately back


----------



## keldoggg (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm new here but missed the site already. I thought that perhaps it had been closed down. Great to see it back!


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 14, 2014)

I was so bored without the site. 
I don't even post that much and I still cried.


----------



## signz (Jan 14, 2014)

Costello said:


> of course the hosting company has such equipment, datacenter-wide
> but this is an isolated problem on our particular server.


Damn, typical bad luck.


----------



## kirillov (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww, finally back... it was just a nightmare


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 14, 2014)

You know, on Hetzner they will have someone reboot the server within a few hours or sometimes even faster, and you can request a manual reboot directly from the web UI.
Just saying your choice in server host might not be optimal.


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You know, on Hetzner they will have someone reboot the server within a few hours or sometimes even faster, and you can request a manual reboot directly from the web UI.
> Just saying your choice in server host might not be optimal.


 
You can do manual reboots there too. It just so happens that the hardware failures also takes down the electrical controller (IPMI) that is used to trigger the reboots. So nothing can be done until someone does a hardware reset.

And as I said, if this had happened during the week, it would have been fixed very quickly, within hours. But this happened over the week-end, and there was also another delay due to the fact that when the server was restored, I was AFK or sleeping (due to time zones). What more do you want, eh...

You should know better than to question me on server matters, Jd  you know GBAtemp has been hosted at 6 or 7 different hosting companies over the years, this one is the most cost effective. And I could pay double or triple to get "business-level" support and get stuff fixed within 1H even during week-ends, but that just won't be possible financially.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad that the site's back up and running.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 15, 2014)

Costello said:


> You can do manual reboots there too. It just so happens that the hardware failures also takes down the electrical controller (IPMI) that is used to trigger the reboots. So nothing can be done until someone does a hardware reset.
> 
> And as I said, if this had happened during the week, it would have been fixed very quickly, within hours. But this happened over the week-end, and there was also another delay due to the fact that when the server was restored, I was AFK or sleeping (due to time zones). What more do you want, eh...
> 
> You should know better than to question me on server matters, Jd  you know GBAtemp has been hosted at 6 or 7 different hosting companies over the years, this one is the most cost effective. And I could pay double or triple to get "business-level" support and get stuff fixed within 1H even during week-ends, but that just won't be possible financially.


 
I personally don't give a shit how often it goes down, as long as it comes back up 
It's your money. Do what makes you happy, Cost.(No pun intended.)

I always browse the temp while enjoying tea.
Said tea was spat on my screen when I realized the temp was down.(Not really but close.)

I'm extremely happy to see it back up and relieved that it was nothing more serious.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 15, 2014)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> I personally don't give a shit how often it goes down, as long as it comes back up
> It's your money. Do what makes you happy, Cost.(No pun intended.)
> 
> I always browse the temp while enjoying tea.
> ...


 

It's also very nice to see you posting around here more often! You should come out of hiding more often!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 15, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It's also very nice to see you posting around here more often! You should come out of hiding more often!


 
I'm taking lessons from a ninja. Totally not Densetsu.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 16, 2014)

Costello said:


> You can do manual reboots there too. It just so happens that the hardware failures also takes down the electrical controller (IPMI) that is used to trigger the reboots. So nothing can be done until someone does a hardware reset.
> 
> And as I said, if this had happened during the week, it would have been fixed very quickly, within hours. But this happened over the week-end, and there was also another delay due to the fact that when the server was restored, I was AFK or sleeping (due to time zones). What more do you want, eh...
> 
> You should know better than to question me on server matters, Jd  you know GBAtemp has been hosted at 6 or 7 different hosting companies over the years, this one is the most cost effective. And I could pay double or triple to get "business-level" support and get stuff fixed within 1H even during week-ends, but that just won't be possible financially.


By manual reboots, I meant a member of staff physically going to the server and rebooting it. E.g. a hardware reset.


----------

